# ferel pigeon needs home asap! central MI



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

i rescued this guy months ago and i have to move in a few weeks and cannot take him with,not enough time to release him safely i dont think. im really hoping someone can take him......i dont know what else to do at this point. please message me if you can help me out.
kailey


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

What is the reason you have him? Adult feral pigeons can usualy be released in one day if you telease him in the same place you found him


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Elaboration: only if he was an adult and not a squeaker or honker when u found him. Even then, soft release food daily for a week or so then every other day and so on till weaned off. Also mark his head with a stripe of lipstick so u can know for sure which one he is if and when released. That way u can keep an eye assuming he sticks around..


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

i have no idea were he was found originally .....he was dumped at our door.i have no idea how to soft release....i do not feel safe doing it myself.and considering i work 50 hours a week,i dont have time.i need to find someone to take him.please if anyone can help me please contact me asap


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

i finally found someone to take him about an hour north of here.she has other birds and has experience. he will stay with her flock


----------

